# advice needed please



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

6 weeks today my baby giant bettas were born time to start thinking growout tank i have a 20 long npt with my female bettas in it i can easely move my females to a 10 gallon and move my spawn to the 20 gallon its heavily planted i also have another 20 long thats divided in 5 for the males i decide to keep gonna try to send at least one of those guys to the june show the problem with that is that its not cycled thanks in advance tito


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How many juvies do you have.

IMO-I would move your females and use the 20gal Long NPT for the grow out tank-depending on how many juvies you have and/or their size.

I sometimes will use several different grow out tanks to separate the fry by size.

Love to see some pics...


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

day 1 is posted at how to natural plant a tank 

tonight what t looks like is that the duckweed and the frogbit have taken over its healthy saw 5 brand new mts lastnight and im water changing half every 3 days enjoy black orchid ct


















my giant girl


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

When raising giants, you will need at least 2 growouts. It is advised to separate the bigger ones from the smaller ones (selection can be done monthly). Hopefully more space (less fry) will allow faster growth which is desired for giants. When they hit the 2" mark (body only) or when you're sure of their giant genes (specially females) you can reduce their growth while letting the males grow more.


----------

